# Smells like something died in my intestine! Why so smelly now?



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Gas isn't usually one of my major problems, but boy was it yesterday! I was farting REAL stinkers...i'm talking wanna run from the room as soon as you let it out, smells like something has been decaying for months kinda smell.I know things that can cause excessive gas, but what makes intestinal gas smell this much? I did have a D attack after farting like this much of the day yesterday, and felt better after that, but the bad farts continued! What makes my body produce such nasty smelling gas??


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Where you by any chance eating something containing chocolate?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Where you by any chance eating something containing chocolate?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

ATP, hydrogen sulfide is what causes the odor.some info. http://www.howstuffworks.com/question46.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

ATP, hydrogen sulfide is what causes the odor.some info. http://www.howstuffworks.com/question46.htm


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I looooove chocolate and frequently eat a little bit of it.I DID have a couple of Little Debbie chocolate brownies, and I think that may have been part of the problem.. had 2 yesterday, and 2 the day before (I'm moving and don't have a fully stocked cupboard, and the sweet tooth was screaming!) i think i had one too many of those, and that was part of my tummy bothering me and maybe part of the stink, but I just couldn't believe how truly horrible it smelled.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I looooove chocolate and frequently eat a little bit of it.I DID have a couple of Little Debbie chocolate brownies, and I think that may have been part of the problem.. had 2 yesterday, and 2 the day before (I'm moving and don't have a fully stocked cupboard, and the sweet tooth was screaming!) i think i had one too many of those, and that was part of my tummy bothering me and maybe part of the stink, but I just couldn't believe how truly horrible it smelled.


----------



## shelly2 (Nov 10, 1999)

Gosh I know how you feel - were you alone


----------



## shelly2 (Nov 10, 1999)

Gosh I know how you feel - were you alone


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2001)

I also suffer from smelly wind. I've recently had some antibiotics that are supposed to kill off the bad bacteria that live in the gut. But, make sure that you also take good bacteria too. Also, if you do suffer from constipation, have a bulking agent, such as Fybogel. Hope this helps abit. Fingers crossed 4 the both of us!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2001)

I also suffer from smelly wind. I've recently had some antibiotics that are supposed to kill off the bad bacteria that live in the gut. But, make sure that you also take good bacteria too. Also, if you do suffer from constipation, have a bulking agent, such as Fybogel. Hope this helps abit. Fingers crossed 4 the both of us!


----------

